# ASA speed rules



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm shooting an indoor 3D tournament that is following the ASA rules for bow speed. My question is, when shooting theough the chrono is there a standard distance from the chrono to get the speed?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

There is no standard that I'm aware of, but I would say virtually everyone stands at a distance to keep the end of the stabilizer between 6inches and 2 feet from the chronograph.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Won't change the speed!


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks. I am right at the top of the speed limit for my class. I have shot through my Caldwell chrono and have seen the speed fluctuate a few FPS depending how close I stand. Didnt know how it was measured and dont want to shoot over the limit


----------



## Traxx33 (Aug 3, 2014)

no standard


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

cplora said:


> Thanks. I am right at the top of the speed limit for my class. I have shot through my Caldwell chrono and have seen the speed fluctuate a few FPS depending how close I stand. Didnt know how it was measured and dont want to shoot over the limit


When you say "at the top" is that 280, or 288, which already includes the 3% margin of error? If you're already living in the margin of error, you better be sure you chrono isn't reading slow of you're likely to get an unpleasant surprise should you be pulled to shoot the chrono. 

As for significant fluctuations, that can easily happen with inconsistent lighting (ie no light kit) or by variations in where your arrow passes through the chrono. Distance wise, you'd have to move several yards to see speed increase or decrease by more than 1FPS.... EXCEPT if you're shooting a bowhunter setup, and you're close enough to the chrono that the arrow crosses the first sensor before the arrow detaches from the string. That can absolutely happen with a bowhunter setup.


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

nestly said:


> When you say "at the top" is that 280, or 288, which already includes the 3% margin of error? If you're already living in the margin of error, you better be sure you chrono isn't reading slow of you're likely to get an unpleasant surprise should you be pulled to shoot the chrono.
> 
> As for significant fluctuations, that can easily happen with inconsistent lighting (ie no light kit) or by variations in where your arrow passes through the chrono. Distance wise, you'd have to move several yards to see speed increase or decrease by more than 1FPS.... EXCEPT if you're shooting a bowhunter setup, and you're close enough to the chrono that the arrow crosses the first sensor before the arrow detaches from the string. That can absolutely happen with a bowhunter setup.


I'm at the top with the 3%. Shooting 288/289. I have a light kit on my chrono but I get a variance of about 3fps. As far as the variance at distance, I'll shoot point blank and then at about 3 yards. Again it's a few 2-3 fps


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

I perfer to be around 284/285. I like to leave a little room for variance. Have never been over speed, no matter which chrono I shot through.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

The distance between points of impact at 288 fps vs. 283 fps at 45 yards is minimal. That's close unless you're experiencing OCD. Just mho.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

cplora said:


> I'm at the top with the 3%. Shooting 288/289. I have a light kit on my chrono but I get a variance of about 3fps. As far as the variance at distance, I'll shoot point blank and then at about 3 yards. Again it's a few 2-3 fps


You're asking for trouble if you're at 288/289, because if they chrono you after you've shot any scored arrow and it hits 289, you're DQ'd. The speed limit for ASA 45yd and under classes is 280, not 288, the 3% (8fps) is a margin of error for variations in bows, weather conditions, and chrono, etc. If you've already taken advantage of every last FPS in the margin of error, there is no more. Up to 284 is pretty safe, 287 and above, irresponsible and reckless IMO.

Like I alluded to earlier, what if your chrono is reading 1 or 2 fps slower than the one used at the tournament? That means you're DQ'd even if you never once hit 288 on your own chrono. You're not going to place any higher shooting 288fps vs 284fps... so don't be "that guy".


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not looking to be "that guy". I have my bow shooting how I want so I dont want to change anything for one shoot. I've changed classes to avoid the issue.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Dropping a pound or so to shed 3-4-5 FPS seems like a fairly easy fix for your dilemma, but if you're determined not to change anything about your setup, I totally respect switching to a class with a higher max distance (and speed limit) to make certain you're not exceeding the limit.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

If you get too close to the chronograph and the arrow hits the first sensor before the power stroke is finished you will get a lower reading.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that they round up on fps.

288.1 and 288.9 are seen as 289....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

ASA doesn’t give a specific distance from the chrono but there is a standard ASTM spec for determining speed. It states the distance from the grip to the chrono to be 3 feet I believe. 

ASTM F1544 - 11(2017) 

Standard Specification for Determining the Rating Velocities of a Compound Archery Bow


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

3rdplace said:


> ASA doesn’t give a specific distance from the chrono but there is a standard ASTM spec for determining speed. It states the distance from the grip to the chrono to be 3 feet I believe.
> 
> ASTM F1544 - 11(2017)
> 
> Standard Specification for Determining the Rating Velocities of a Compound Archery Bow


Good to know!


----------



## TheFletch3d (Dec 17, 2018)

Stay around 285 and you will be Ok.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Keep in mind that they round up on fps.
> 
> 288.1 and 288.9 are seen as 289....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


New for 2019. What he said. ^^^


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You walk up at the practice bags and there will be a chrono on the side of the shooting line for you to shoot through, Just walk up and shoot and see where you are at. With a full set of stabs where you have a 33 inch front stab I usually stand with 1 foot in front of the weights as the distance. 

Overall I usually shoot through a few locally just to be about 4 fps below my max of 299 if all possible, this way at the asa I am always safe. I have shot asa nationals for years and have only had to shoot through a chrono one time. Once you shoot long enough you can tell if a guy on the range is over the speed limit because it just doesn't look asa speed. In the upper classes where guys have years of experience it is a non issue, in the lower entry level classes a few guys show up with stuff over the limit but overall it still isn't that big a issue.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Keep in mind that they round up on fps.
> 
> 288.1 and 288.9 are seen as 289....





sagecreek said:


> New for 2019. What he said. ^^^


I'm not sure that's precisely correct.



2019 ASA Shooting Rules said:


> SHOOTING RULES:
> 
> ASA adheres to a maximum arrow speed in each competition class as measured by the official on-site chronographs with a three percent (3%) margin of error rounded up to the nearest whole number.


As I read that, it's the margin of error that's rounded up, not the chronograph reading. 280 plus 3% is 288.4, which is then "rounded up" to the nearest whole number, which is 289. So anyone under 289 is still within the margin. I'd like to see additional clarification, because is does not say the chrono reading it rounded up, it says the 3% margin is.

A chrono reading of 288 has always been legal in ASA, and 289 got you booted (in the 280 classes), I consider this a clarification of the same rule that's stood since 1993 in ASA, not a change to 288.anything gets you DQ'd


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, margin rounded up to 289, not the chrono reading.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

cplora are you speaking of the Can Am Classic in Syracuse ? I live near the edge 285-286 and normally shoot through the crono at the shoot to be safe


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

cplora are you speaking of the Can Am Classic in Syracuse ? I live near the edge 285-286 and normally shoot through the crono at the shoot to be safe


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> cplora are you speaking of the Can Am Classic in Syracuse ? I live near the edge 285-286 and normally shoot through the crono at the shoot to be safe


Yeah it will be the can am classic. I switched classes to known 50 so I'll be safe.


----------

